# 68 center console color



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m new to the group with a ‘68 Aegena Blue 400 4 speed convertible white top Parchment interior, black carpet. Exterior and interior colors are per the build sheet. 
My question is, what is the proper color for the center console. I have a used one that is black but it’s in tough shape and need to restore it. Should it be black to match the csrpet or parchment? I’ve learned a lot from you all so far. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with others so that we can get our cars restored and on the road where they belong.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Black Console


----------



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

O52 said:


> Black Console


Thank you 052


----------

